# [OT]  Quali prog per Sviluppare FLASH in Linux

## RollsAppleTree

Salve ragazzi, 

Mi è stato chiesto di partecipare allo sviluppo di alcuni siti internet, e dovrei occuparmi della parte grafica (nessun problema: GIMP !!!)e anche delle animazioni in flash...

Ed è per questo che scrivo...

Ne ho provati tanti, alcuni cercati da me (F4L) altri presi da questo post, altri ancora da quest'altro ma nientedi realmente soddisfacente....

Voi avete avuto esperienze simili ???

Che prog. usate???

come mai niente in ebuild ???

ciaoooooooooo

----------

## randomaze

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> come mai niente in ebuild ???

 

Il tag [ebuild] seve per indicare che il post contine un ebuild, non che l'autore del post vorrebbe un ebuild  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

mmmm .....

Scusa ... mi son confuso ......  :Embarassed: 

Subito aggiusto tutto ....

----------

## gatiba

Purtroppo non esiste un'alternativa Linux a Macromedia Flash.

La Macromedia stessa l'anno scorso ne aveva preannunciato una versione Linux,

cosa che aveva fatto ben sperare, ma ad oggi ancora niente...   :Sad: 

----------

## assente

Il formato swf è supportato da vari prgrammi/librerie che funzionano anche su Linux, ma rimane un formato di esportazione, vedi i video fatti in blender esportati in swf http://www3.sympatico.ca/emilio.aguirre/s2flender.html[/gwn]

----------

## RollsAppleTree

mmm ...

L'esportazione da blender è STUPENDA !!!

Ho visto mio frate lavorare con sto programma, nonn è difficile, e le animazioni... FANTASTICHE !!!

very good tips !!!!

----------

## Guglie

ti linko un articolo molto interessante, ma che riguarda più lo sviluppo con AcrionScript che la creazione di filmati con Flash

http://www.actionscript.com/index.php/fw/1/towards-open-source-flash-development/

----------

## kaosone

purtroppo la combo freehand + flash non e' sostituibile neanche lontanamente da programmi linux  :Sad: 

----------

## gatiba

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> purtroppo la combo freehand + flash non e' sostituibile neanche lontanamente da programmi linux 

 

Già   :Sad: 

----------

## golaprofonda

Mi permetto di darti un consiglio anche se non-completamente open-source   :Sad: 

Esiste un programma a mio parere molto potente per windows (non arriva a flash ma esiste un gran numero di effetti di svariati tipi già presenti) che si chiama SWISH, forse ne avevi già sentito parlare..

è liberamente scaricabile da questo sito

http://www.swishzone.com/

(E' UN TRIAL DI 15 GIORNI CON TUTTE LE FUNZIONALITA')

Ti basta emergere wine e farlo partire appunto con wine..funziona benissimo senza crashare e esporti i tuoi lavori in molti formati. Vedrai che ti troverai subito bene..è molto intuitivo..

 :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

swish lo usavo molti anni fa, prima di imparare flash seriamente e quando pensavo che fare siti in flash fosse c00l (ora la penso in modo totalmente diverso, ma è un altro discorso) ... è un pessimo software, ottimo se si vogliono creare siti con animazioni preconfezionate e banali. 

Ad ogni modo, Flash Mx dovrebbe essere supportato da wine se non ricordo male... ma stiamo andando OT  :Razz: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

> Flash Mx dovrebbe essere supportato da wine

 

OT a me crasha spesso..secondo me nn è pienamente supportato..

Non parlerei di pessimo software per swish...parlerei piuttosto di un di un flash mx facilitato..ti assicuro che sapendolo usare bene si possono fare dei bellissimi siti. Mio zio li realizza anche a pagamento per la sua ditta..usa swish..

 :Wink: 

FINE OT

----------

## akiross

Certo che anche il tag devel non mi sembra cosi' appropriato... Guarda che non e' obbligatorio mettere i tag, e soprattutto e' sconsigliato se li metti a caso  :Very Happy:  Il titolo "tool per creare flash swf?" andrebbe bene immagino...

Comunque bhe, io usavo flash 5 con wine, e a parte la lentezza funzionava bene... in ogni caso crescendo mi sono accorto che flash e' proprio da evitare. Non c'e' neanche il plugin a 64bit.

Quelli open mai provati, non so che dire.

Ciauz

----------

## lavish

 *akiross wrote:*   

> in ogni caso crescendo mi sono accorto che flash e' proprio da evitare.

 

Eheh, idem per me  :Wink:  Con il tempo si matura  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> Non parlerei di pessimo software per swish...parlerei piuttosto di un di un flash mx facilitato..ti assicuro che sapendolo usare bene si possono fare dei bellissimi siti. Mio zio li realizza anche a pagamento per la sua ditta..usa swish..

 

Funziona con wine? Se no direi che l'argomento swish deve essere chiuso qui.

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Funziona con wine?

 

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> Ti basta emergere wine e farlo partire appunto con wine..funziona benissimo senza crashare e esporti i tuoi lavori in molti formati.

 

Sembra di sì  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ragazzi ho trovato una serie di programmini nuovi nuovi per lo sviluppo di Flash su linux, purtroppo non programmando mai in flash, a parte qualche animazione stupida, non me ne sono mai interessato, però provate e sappiate dire qualche cosa:

http://flash-forum.flashdevils.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=189198&goto=nextoldest

Spero di essere stato di aiuto a qualche d'uno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

> Funziona con wine? Se no direi che l'argomento swish deve essere chiuso qui.

 

si, mi sembra di averlo specificato

----------

## kaosone

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   in ogni caso crescendo mi sono accorto che flash e' proprio da evitare. 
> 
> Eheh, idem per me  Con il tempo si matura 

 

bah funziona benissimo, ormai ce l'hanno tutti installato, puoi farci dei siti bellissimi... perche' dovrebbe essere da evitare?   :Shocked: 

----------

## LastHope

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> bah funziona benissimo, ormai ce l'hanno tutti installato, puoi farci dei siti bellissimi... perche' dovrebbe essere da evitare?  

 

[OT] Per esempio, per una questione di accessibilita'...[/OT]  :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## kaosone

 *Quote:*   

> beh sicuramente ogni prodotto ha il suo campo d'utilizzo... per il sito di un ospedale ovviamente non usi flash :p
> 
> 

 

forse un tempo, ormai i siti in flash funzionano anche sui broser vocali, ovviamente se vuoi fare un sito solo grafico nisba   :Rolling Eyes:  ma quello lo puoi fare anche con l'html   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ehm ragazzi, non andiamo OT, non volevo dare il "la" per far partire guerre di religione... Io volevo solo dire che mentre un tempo dipendevo da flash, ora ho imparato a farne benissimo a meno, tutto qua  :Wink: 

Quindi pace  :Razz: 

----------

## fabius

Sembra che Macromedia abbia creato un plugin per Eclipse per codificare in flash: http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=55422

Chissà quando uscirà il flash player 8 per linux: nell'articolo è annunciata la versione 8.5 ma non penso sia per noi  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Peach

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Sembra che Macromedia abbia creato un plugin per Eclipse per codificare in flash: http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=55422
> 
> Chissà quando uscirà il flash player 8 per linux: nell'articolo è annunciata la versione 8.5 ma non penso sia per noi 

 

letta anche io quella notizia... speriamo, anche se da macromedia non mi aspetto nulla di nulla.

per quanto riguarda wine, io uso flash sotto linux emulato.

Personalmente uso una versione a pagamento di wine che è crossoveroffice e la cosa brutta è che la versione MX di flash che è supportata è la versione prima della MX 2004 (mx 2003? mx6? com'è che si chiamava?), apparte questo funziona tutto alla perfezione.

due note per quanto riguarda l'uso di flash nel web: se chi dice che flash non è accessibile, vorrei far notare che -ad esempio- safari non supporta gli aural style sheet. Dovremmo bandire anche lui? Volentieri  :Razz: 

Cmq la mia considerazione non è né pro né contro l'uso di flash nel web. Ci sono soluzioni carine e utili, specie nell'uso di xml, xform e via dicendo per la gestione dinamica dei contenuti e non solo.... come sempre flash dev'essere usato oculatamente: è purtroppo ancora una moda creare animazioni flash che ciucciano >80% di CPU senza nessun reale significato. Perchè sono davvero in pochi a fare una progettazione di un sito a tavolino pensando a chi è il loro target? Un sito senza visitatore è inutile.

----------

## gatiba

Purtroppo non rimane che attendere con ansia che la Macromedia (ormai Adobe)

faccia il tanto decantato passo verso Linux  :Sad: 

Flash non è da evitare assolutamente, bisogna solo saperlo 'maneggiare', altrimenti

dovremmo bandire dal web tutti i siti non accessibili (il 95%).

Flash è stata una rivoluzione ancora imbattuta, ha permesso il pieno multimedia sul

web, cosa che nessun'altro è riuscito a fare, neanche la fervida comunità OpenSource.

Plauso a Macromedia da parte mia, quindi.

Fine OT.

----------

## Peach

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Plauso a Macromedia da parte mia, quindi.
> 
> Fine OT.

 

io direi: "plauso a FutureWave che ha inventato FutureSplash ora conosciuto come Flash dopo l'acquisizione da parte di Macromedia"

----------

## morlan

Appena letto questo articolo.

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=55422&r=PI

presumo che quanto riportato valga anche per utenti linux. Almeno spero  :Smile: 

In ogni caso sono proprio curioso di dargli un'occhiata

----------

## gatiba

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Plauso a Macromedia da parte mia, quindi.
> 
> Fine OT. 
> 
> io direi: "plauso a FutureWave che ha inventato FutureSplash ora conosciuto come Flash dopo l'acquisizione da parte di Macromedia"

 

Anche   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

devo usare flash solo perchè i committenti vogliono il sito ***""" BELLO """*** ....

Io lo farei al massimo con nvu.. altro che flash !!!

CIAO E FRAZIE !!!!!!

----------

## wildancer

[ot]Di solito non mi interesso di queste cose, ma ho sentito piu di una volta un web designer dire che molte cose che fa flash si possono fare con le png... non so ne in che senso ne come, riporto solo per dovere di cronaca, e aggiungo che sempre secondo la stessa persona png può sostituire in pieno gif, che a quanto ho capito è un formato proprietario! Avverto che parlo di uno che riesce a scrivere presentazioni con animazioni e dissolvenza in pdf grazie ad un'estenzione di latex... Quindi potrebbe essere un mago oscuro per quanto ne so...[/ot]

----------

## Lestaat

Non capisco proprio questa diffidenza nei confronti di flash da parte di alcuni.

Flash non è solo bello, se siete ancora convinti che sia solo questo forse non avete dato un okkio alle ultime due versioni.

Flash permetterebbe un ottima usabilità se usato per bene, le applicazioni possibili sono tantissime e permette la creazione di interfacce per gli utenti molto user friendly.

Anche sulla questione dei tempi e del peso dei filmati dipende esclusivamente da chi realizza il filmato.

Flash non ha nulla di meno di qualsiasi linguaggio utilizzabile per il web, al contrario permette di realizzare cose piacevoli e soprattutto estremamente funzionali.

Forse se invece di sparlargli sopra gli sviluppatori particolarmente in gamba si mettessero a programmare in AS vedremmo cose egregie.

----------

## gatiba

Evito di commentare chi parla del PNG. Non ha proprio niente a che vedere con Flash ma niente niente!

Aspetto con ansia il genio che riuscirà a produrre un sito multimediale interattivo con interfacciamento a DB con le PNG!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Non capisco proprio questa diffidenza nei confronti di flash da parte di alcuni.

 

Nessuna diffidenza. Soltanto delle osservazioni:

Non esiste ad oggi il plugin per la visualizzazione a 64bit

Da utente linux non posso sviluppare in flash non esistendo una versione di flash mx per il nostro amato OS

Penso che questo basti e avanzi...

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Flash permetterebbe un ottima usabilità se usato per bene, le applicazioni possibili sono tantissime e permette la creazione di interfacce per gli utenti molto user friendly.
> 
> Anche sulla questione dei tempi e del peso dei filmati dipende esclusivamente da chi realizza il filmato.

 

Sì concordo... il guaio è che il 90% dei siti fatti in flash sono fatti da persone che non si rendono conto del target a cui il sito sarà destinato, rendendolo non fruibile

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Forse se invece di sparlargli sopra gli sviluppatori particolarmente in gamba si mettessero a programmare in AS vedremmo cose egregie.

 

Mi metto a programmare in Action Script su cosa... ?

----------

## Lestaat

 *Quote:*   

> il guaio è che il 90% dei siti fatti in flash sono fatti da persone che non si rendono conto del target a cui il sito sarà destinato, rendendolo non fruibile 

 

beh il 90% dei siti in genere sono fatti da persone che non sanno nemmeno dove sta di casa l'HTML e fanno veramente pena. Non è che cambi molto se è fatto in flash o in html o qualsivoglia altra cosa.

Per la portabilità siamo perfettamente daccordo, speriamo che la cosa cambi mentre per il 64 bit...beh....mi sembra un po' una forzatura dato che gli swf dovranno cmq rimanere visibili per chi ha un 32 non ti pare?

A parte tutto sono cosciente del problema che si presenta per chi vorrebbe lavorare con flash in linux ma questo non vuol dire che i siti fatti in flash facciano schifo come dicono tanti o che siano peggiori di altri fatti con php, html o quant'altro.

ActionScript è diventato estremamente potente e bisognerebbe usarlo un po' di più perchè permette cose che con altri sistemi sono decisamente più complessi.

Lavish, non mi riferivo a chi come te fa critiche, ma a chi denigra i lavori realizzati in flash liquidando il tutto con superficialità.

Le possibiità che offre l'actionscript sono veramente notevoli indifferentemente dalla bellezza o meno del sito.

Al contrario di altri, io invece ho grosse riserve sullla macromedia che avendo ottimi developer potrebbe dare un po' più di disponibilità sotto quel punto di vista piuttosto che arroccarsi alla ricerca del guadagno a tutti i costi.

Ma questo è un discorso già sentito un sacco di volte  :Smile:  ahime!

----------

## lavish

Allora siamo d'accordo  :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

macromedia e' stata comprata dalla adobe, lamentatevi con loro   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

